# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) منقول : طريقة تحديث sonyericsson بالصور

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

_  
طريقة تحديث sonyericsson  
How to use_ .................................................. ......
.   SonyEricsson Update Services    ................................... | *SEUS** 2.10.6.21*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      -----    ( ! )   *---| قبل البدء بعملية التحديث لا تنسَ .. |---*   * > تأكد من أن بطارية الهاتف مشحونة بشكل كامل*   * > تأكد من تثبيت كامل ملفات التعريف الخاصة بالجهاز*   * > تأكد من أخذ نسخة احتياطية لكافة الملفات والأرقام التي تهمك*   * > تأكد من استقرار خط الانترنت المستخدم ومصدر الطاقة الكهربائية لجهاز الكمبيوتر*  *> تأكد من ثبيت كافة البرامج المطلوبة ( PC Suite / SonyEricsson Update Services )*    *-----*   * ---[ الشرح المفصل لعملية التحديث بـ ( الصــور ) ]---*    * أيقونة البرنامج بعد الانتهاء من التثبيت*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * ---*   * بعد فتح البرنامج ستظهر النافذة التالية والتي يظهر فيها اسم البرنامج*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *---*   * في أول نافذة تظهر لك من البرنامج سيقوم البرنامج بالبحث عن تحديثات جديدة من سيرفر الشركة*   * وقد تستغرق العملية في المرة الأولى ما يقارب 10 دقائق ، تزيد أو تنقص بحسب سرعة الاتصال*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *---*   * بعد الانتهاء من تحميل التحديثات ستظهر الشاشة التالية والمحتوية على معلومات رخصة الاستخدام*   * بالاضافة لاتاحة المجال لاختيار لغة الواجهه للبرنامج*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *---*   * بعد الضغط على الزر Language من الشاشة السابقة ستظهر خيارات اللغات المدعومة كما*   * في الشكل التالي ؛ قم باختيار اللغة ومن ثم اضغط على الزر OK ومن ثم اضغط على Start*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *---*   * ستظر لك قائمة تحوي كافة موديلات الأجهزة من SonyEricsson لتقوم باختيار جهازك منها*   * او ان تقوم باختيار التصنيف من الجزء العلوي للصفحة*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * ---*   * يحوي الجزء العلوي عدة خيارات مصنفة بحسب التصميم العام للجهاز ( انزلاقي ، صدفي ، ... )*   * اضافة لتصنيف مخصص بأجهزة البرودباند ، ولنفرض أن الجهاز C905 والمنصف تحت الاجهزة*  * الانزلاقية ، ومن ثم اختر الهاتف من القائمة ثم اضغط على Next*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *---*   * سيطلب إليك البرنامج الضغط على الزر C ومن ثم ايصال الكيبل في الهاتف على أن يكون الهاتف مغلقاً*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *---*   * بعد لحظات من توصيل الكيبل ستظهر رسالة تطلب إليك رفع يدك عن الزر C لاكمال عملية التحديث*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *---*   * في الشاشة التالية ستظهر المعلومات الخاصة بالسوفتوير الموجود في جهازك حالياً بالاضافة للنسخة*  * الأخيرة المتوفرة لجهازك وزر يرشدك لطريقة عمل نسخة احتياطية لهاتفك ؛ قم بالضغط على Install*   * لاستكمال العملية*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *---*   * ستظهر رسالة تنبيهيه تأكيداً على اخذك نسخة احتياطية من ملفاتك وارقامك ، للاستمرار اضغط على Yes*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * ---*   * سيبدأ البرنامج يتحميل الملفات المطلوبة من الانترنت وتعتمد الفترة الزمنية على حسب سرعة الاتصال*   * المستخدم ؛ فتكون الفترة بين الـ 6 - 40 دقيقة*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *---*   * عند الانتهاء من تحميل الملف من الانترنت ستظهر رسالة تحذرك من فصل الكيبل قبل انتهاء عملية*  * التثبيت ؛ ومن ثم تبدأ عملية التثبيت وتستغرق العملية 5 دقائق تقريباً*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *---*   * عند الانتهاء من تثبيت السوفتوير ستظهر الشاشة التالية مشيرةً لأن تقوم بفصل الكيبل وفك البطارية*  * ومن ثم اعادتها للجهاز مع الملاحظة أن الجهاز سيستغرق وقتاً طويلاً في أول عملية تشغيل قد تصل*   * إلى 15 دقيقة ؛ للخروج من البرنــــامج اضغط على Exit أو اضغـــــط علـــى Update Another*   * لتحديث جهاز أخر*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## elghanaam

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## abouelala

merci bk mon ami pour ca

----------


## yassinox

merci

----------


## حسن الشرقاوى

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## merie

thunk you for every thing

----------


## khalidant

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## msifita

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## تمور

بجد الله ينور

----------


## hadshy

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك

----------

